# Les trois mille coups de Doinel



## Nanon

Je sais, elle était facile, celle-là.
Mais je viens de constater aujourd'hui que Doinel en était à trois mille pile. Et pourtant, _elle ne dégrade pas les murs de la classe et elle ne malmène pas la prosodie française._
Alors... trois mille baisers volés .


----------



## Already-Seen

Congrats, doinel!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*D*raguons le fond de nos pensées
*O*ffrons ensemble nos essais
*I*mprégnés d'intelligence :
*N*ous devons partager la France !
*E*coute-moi, mon papillon 
*L*aisse-toi faire, vivons, postons !

(ça donne des choses bizarres parfois les générateurs d'acrostiche, une fois revisités ! )


----------



## Missrapunzel

BRAVO DOINEL!! 

PS: Oh le joli baiser volé, Nanon!!  J'adore.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_ Trois mille coups peut-être... mais de maître !!! 
_​


----------



## doinel

Doinel n'était pas très doué avec les fleurs, si vous en jetez d'autres voilà à quoi il va ressembler avec son trophée.
Papa Truffaut n'aimait guère qu'on malmène la langue française, et il n'aurait pas aimé certaines de mes coquillettes.
Merci les filles!
Et
Bisettes!!!


----------



## swift

Bravo, Doinel, pour tes ! 
*
... !*


----------



## doinel

Merci Swift, lo siento, mi espanol con tilde  es tanto malo !
besitos,
doinel


----------



## Nickko

J'arrive après la pluie de louanges, comme le beau temps et l'arc-en-ciel !

Bravo chaton !


----------



## Nickko

Nanon said:


> Je sais, elle était facile, celle-là.
> Mais je viens de constater aujourd'hui que Doinel en était à trois mille pile. .



Donc on devrait dire : Chapeau Doinel !


----------

